# What is UIC?



## Greywolf (4 Dec 2004)

What is UIC?


----------



## WPN TECH (4 Dec 2004)

Unit Identification Code

Its the code that your unit uses on stuff like work orders, parts orders and other things.


----------



## Greywolf (4 Dec 2004)

How can I find out what my UIC is?


----------



## Inch (4 Dec 2004)

It's on your MPRR in the top section, or you can look it up on the DWAN, don't ask me where, I just read it off my MPRR.


----------



## Acorn (4 Dec 2004)

Ask at your unit orderly room.

Acorn


----------



## George Wallace (4 Dec 2004)

There is a Manual of CF Addresses.  There you will find the address for every unit in the CF which also includes that units UIC.  The Orderly Room will have a hard copy of this manual or access it on line.

GW


----------



## chrisf (5 Dec 2004)

And it's you I see, standing in the long line, you I see thinking you're going to have a great time, but three months later you're a nervous wreck...

(Sorry, I know it seems like it's completely off topic, but a batch of toutons and a bit of lassie to the first person to make the connection...)


----------



## Danjanou (5 Dec 2004)

The UIC Song by the WGB (Wonderful Grand Band)


----------



## chrisf (5 Dec 2004)

Indeed... it's terrible that the only WGB album I've got is on vinyl, but I've no longer got a record player.


----------



## Danjanou (6 Dec 2004)

So when do I get my prize.


----------



## chrisf (6 Dec 2004)

If you really want toutons through the mail, we'll see what we can do.


----------

